# Nooby Cuber's progression



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 8, 2022)

At the time of posting I have learned 19/21 PLL algorithms.

*Averages*
3x3: sub 25
2x2: about 8 seconds
I am not remotely fast at any other events, which is something I hope to change.

*PBs*
3x3: 21.54 ao5, 16.45 single.
2x2: 5.76 ao5, 2.02 single.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 11, 2022)

Anyone know of a good PBL adj/diag that doesn't require a regrip? All the ones I've seen like R U' R F2 R' U R' need a regrip


----------



## G DA CUBER (Oct 16, 2022)

With bar on DL, (R2 U R2 U') 2 R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 17, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> Anyone know of a good PBL adj/diag that doesn't require a regrip? All the ones I've seen like R U' R F2 R' U R' need a regrip


R' U R' F2 R F' R (bar on top back)


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 18, 2022)

G DA CUBER said:


> With bar on DL, (R2 U R2 U') 2 R2





NigelTheCuber said:


> R' U R' F2 R F' R (bar on top back)


Thank you! Those both look much better than what I’ve been using. I will try them in a few hours


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> At the time of posting I have learned 19/21 PLL algorithms.
> 
> *Averages*
> 3x3: sub 25
> ...


Atb for sub-20 in 3x3.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 19, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Atb for sub-20 in 3x3.


I'm getting close! I'm average 21-22


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 21, 2022)

I +2'ed a 15.77 

why


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 22, 2022)

first sub 20 ao5!

19.55

Time List:
1. (24.43) 
2. (17.08) 
3. 23.04 
4. 18.24 
5. 17.38


----------



## G DA CUBER (Oct 24, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> first sub 20 ao5!
> 
> 19.55
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 29, 2022)

haven’t updated this in a while, but since the last time I did I got a new pb single (15.34), ao5 (18.61), and hit 1000 3x3 solves on cstimer


----------

